# Can't mount fdescfs to /dev/fd



## David180885 (Jun 10, 2016)

Hello I can't mount fdesc,here is the output

```
root@nshost2:~ # mount -t fdescfs fdesc /dev/fd
mount: fdesc: Operation not supported by device
```
And here is the output of `dmesg`

```
root@nshost2:~ # dmesg | grep fdesc
KLD fdescfs.ko: depends on kernel - not available or version mismatch
```
And `kldstat` output

```
root@nshost2:~ # kldstat
Id Refs Address            Size     Name
1   22 0xffffffff80200000 1755638  kernel
2    1 0xffffffff81956000 11958    carp.ko
3    1 0xffffffff81968000 5e578    if_bce.ko
4    1 0xffffffff819c7000 14810    if_lagg.ko
5    1 0xffffffff81c11000 357e     ums.ko
6    3 0xffffffff81c15000 32efe    pf.ko
7    1 0xffffffff81c48000 807e     pfsync.ko
8    1 0xffffffff81c51000 26c5     pflog.ko
9    1 0xffffffff81c54000 6381     nullfs.ko
```


----------



## atomicbeef (Jun 10, 2016)

Hi David180885,

What version of FreeBSD are you running? Is this a GENERIC kernel or a custom one? Are your world and kernel out of sync? Also, please be sure to read Thread The value of format tags.55543.


----------



## David180885 (Jun 10, 2016)

Hello atomicbeef, thank you for answer.

10.1, yes, GENERIC. No, world and kernel not out of sync.

Here is output of `uname`:


```
FreeBSD nshost2.ucom.am 10.1-RELEASE-p19 FreeBSD 10.1-RELEASE-p19 #0: Sat Aug 22 03:55:09 UTC 2015     root@amd64-builder.daemonology.net:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  amd64
```

But when I check via freebsd-version(1), I see that my OS is10.1-RELEASE-p32


----------

